# Help wanted in NI.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been corresponding with the Minister for Tourism and the Northern Ireland Tourist Board about the possibility of more provision being made in NI for motorhome tourism. Details are on this thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-103495-tourist-board-welcomes-motorhomes.html I have now had an invitation to go along to the Tourist Board to discuss the topic.

Unfortunately I will not be back in I for quite a while as we are away in Europe. I know that many other members from NI are keen to move this topic along and I was hoping someone might volunteer to take this task on. I know that it might mean attending a few meetings and getting opinions from others.

I have also contacted the MCCNI to see if they can offer someone to go in my place. If anyone here is also an MCCNI member and would be prepared to put their name forward so much the better, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Alan, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, I will contact the man you suggest. I wonder if he is an MHF member as that would be my preference so that we stay informed on here. Cheers, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is no NI member of MHF interested in discussing this? Alan.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Alan, I would be interested in the outcome, as I am planning a tour of Ireland in the Spring. Unfortunately, it is not possible for me to attend the meetings on your behalf - distance an issue, but do hope, someone will be able to attend.

Jenny


----------



## desperado (Mar 23, 2009)

Alan - I've been a member for a wee while (more of a lurker than anything else) but I'm now recently a fully paid up member....for another 12 months anyway! I work in local government (no laughs please....some of us do actually work) and I am currently trying to encourage my Council employer to build an aire de service at one of our leisure centre sites on the outskirts of Belfast. I am also pursuing the possibility of extenal funding for the venture. If there is anything that I can do let me know.

George


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks George I have sent you a PM, Alan.


----------



## desperado (Mar 23, 2009)

I've PM'd you Alan


----------

